# Dark Souls director now new president of From Software



## Kurokami Medaka (May 21, 2014)

> Demon?s Souls and Dark Souls director Hidetaka Miyazaki has been appointed the new President of From Software, parent company Kadokawa Games announced.
> 
> Miyazaki joined From Software in 2004. In addition to the Souls games (save for Dark Souls II), he also directed Armored Core 4 and Armored Core: For Answer.
> 
> ...



Mah man.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 21, 2014)

This is good, right?

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is good, right?
> 
> //HbS



Probably not. I don't often see any video game presidents directing video games. You know, since they're busy being president.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

He's trying to become Negative Zone Iwata


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2014)

The company policy is paved with death and mechas.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

I wonder if he can pull a Kojima


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

This is both good and bad.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

>does not mention Demon's Souls

Anyways, I'd be more interested in the dynamics and the reasons why this change took place.  This seems like Kadokawa meddling more than anything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

krory said:


> This is both good and bad.



What would the good be? More lenience when it came to accepting original game ideas from the development side since this guy never really payed attention to the mainstream demographic?

Because as far as putting important, talented, creative staff in management positions, this is pretty shitty. His talent will go to waste now.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What would the good be? More lenience when it came to accepting original game ideas from the development side since this guy never really payed attention to the mainstream demographic?
> 
> Because as far as putting important, talentend creative staff in management positions, this is pretty shitty. His talent will go to waste now.



You mean like with Kojima.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2014)

what about beast souls :///that's what i want to know about, wasn't he director of the project allegedly


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Nothing has really been confirmed about that.

He was developing a game alongside Japan Studio, but that's all we really know.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Not like it would stop him from directing - Kojima becoming vice president didn't stop him from directing Ground Zeroes and The Phantom Pain.

Sure he was only VP instead of President but he was also VP of a company with nearly six-thousand employees whereas From Software has somewhere between two to three hundred.


----------

